# Eli Blahut



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

Winner of the NPC Excalibur 2009 Welterweight - He's 5'6 and 160 and one of the best physique I have seen!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Very impressive!


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

One of the best physiques ive seen


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

He's also allergic to lots of food (soy/gluten etc.) so it's even more amazing that he's achieved such physique (imagine having to be so limited in your diet and supplements) :thumb:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice, impressive physique but he does look like a pinup for a gay mag :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Lou said:


> Very nice, impressive physique but he does look like a pinup for a gay mag :lol: :lol:


X2 ^^


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Robw said:


> X2 ^^


X3 ^^^^

Got gay written all over him.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> X3 ^^^^
> 
> Got gay written all over him.


x4

I'm not too surprised, look at OP's avi :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lou said:


> Very nice, impressive physique but he does look like a pinup for a gay mag :lol: :lol:


Yeah because most other BB's look dead macho... :whistling:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

He looks great.

Funny isnt it.

How any good looking bodybuilder always gets called a gay pin up or something.

Dennis newman, evan centopani, bob paris (haha), craig titus etc.

The fact is, they are popular with gay men, simply because they have wicked physiques and are good looking, so of course they are gonna get the attention from admirers whether male or female...just in bodybuilding there are loads more male admirers (vocal about it anyway) than female. Thats the way it goes. Sometimes you get the straight bodybuilders that choose to do shoots for companies like musclegallery etc (non nude) and they make some money from it but also generate more fans as well.

It's not pornography, its not seedy, its not against the law and there is some money to be made.

The guy has a very nicely balanced physique and does modelling as well. Well done to him.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

TBH there are quite alot of good looking BB'ers but this guy the first thought I had before even reading the comments, was something like Lou said.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> evan looks like a bruiser..id say not remotely handsome,,poor pic of men brit bb lmao!!! u got crap man loving lol


Imagine this as a predatory homosexual :laugh:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Britbb said:


> He looks great.
> 
> Funny isnt it.
> 
> ...


Your post kinda hints that being called gay is an insult ? Is it bad to be gay ?



Britbb said:


> It's not pornography, its not seedy, its not against the law and there is some money to be made.


Something you're not telling us ??

:lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yo me that is the absolute perfect physique. Would do anything to look like that!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> evan looks like a bruiser..id say not remotely handsome,,poor pic of men brit bb lmao!!! u got crap man loving lol


Bloody hell, haha havent seen this picture of him! He does look like a bit of a bruiser lol.


----------

